# General Category > Creative Area >  bloggin away..

## TiffanyyO

So years ago i had started a blog, since jogging here i find talking about this is really helping me get through the tough days.
so i then decided to start the blog back up!  :):  it keeps my mind calm and really helps just to write out how im feeling. 
anyone else do a blog?

https://tiffanyyonc.blogspot.ca/

----------


## Suzi

Awesome! Thank you for your lovely comments! I need to update my blog!

----------


## TiffanyyO

I really enjoy it, just writing down my thoughts, or sharing what i do to better myself everyday !!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Just read your blog, cool (see us oldies know net speak  :(giggle):  ).

Noticed you are a BSB fan, what exactly is BSB? I'm so out of the loop with you youngsters  :):

----------


## TiffanyyO

lol  :):  its all good. 
BSB is Backstreet Boys! a music group

----------


## Suzi

I remember them! My mate had a massive crush on one of them!

----------


## TiffanyyO

> I remember them! My mate had a massive crush on one of them!


lol as do i  :):  
Met him twice now. (Nick Carter) he's so sweet.
i hope to see them this year.

----------


## Suzi

Are they still touring? Wow lol

----------


## TiffanyyO

they sure are !!  :): 
they never stopped actually, people think they did haha
right now they are doing a vegas stay. so they do a bunch of shows there
way to expensive for me tho

----------


## Suzi

There are loads of artists I'd love to see, but at some of them being around £100 per ticket it's just never going to happen!

----------


## TiffanyyO

I know what you mean!
I try to get deals when i do plan to see someone
this year so far, im going to see Pink! in March
i saved for this one tho forever cause its 500$ for the ticket

----------


## Suzi

I ADORE P!nk! She's on my dream list... but I just can't afford it... Make sure you enjoy it!

----------


## TiffanyyO

i will indeed. i'll take pics and video's for you
i seen her a few years ago as well. she's just amazing !!

----------


## Suzi

That would be cool!

----------


## Paula

Im so jealous! I love her!

----------


## TiffanyyO

> I’m so jealous! I love her!


wish i could bring you both with me  :):

----------

Paula (22-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

I wish I could come!  :):

----------


## TiffanyyO

In a great mood. thought i would share it.  :): 
https://tiffanyyonc.blogspot.ca/

----------


## Paula

Thats great news Tiffany!

----------


## TiffanyyO

> That’s great news Tiffany!


Thanks Paula  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah!  :):  Well done lovely!

----------


## TiffanyyO

Been a bit, but posted something new today
https://tiffanyyonc.blogspot.ca/2018...-everyone.html

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Paula

Weve all been there, love, big hugs  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

We have all been there - want to talk about it?

----------


## TiffanyyO

thanks ladies  :(:  your so sweet. I know break ups are something we all have to deal with in life. With my depression and anxiety i find i'm not dealing with it all that great. Some days are better than others though i will say. I try not to speak to him much, we are stlil on good terms but it's hard to talk to him, i didn't want the break up. He keeps txting me though and then it sets me back. and im stupid and usually msg him back. blah ...im rambling

----------


## Paula

Why does he keep contacting you? Can you tell him to stop?

----------


## TiffanyyO

That seems to be my issue. I don't want to say not to talk to me, and i don't know why. i can't let go .....yet anyways. its only been 4 months since hes left

----------


## S deleted

Can I ask why you split?

----------


## TiffanyyO

well .....as i see it and what hes said. he was really angry with a lot of things, and just walked out and moved home (4 hours away) then realized he was so angry and wasnt sure he wanted to leave ....then he gets me hooked back on to him to then say, he still isnt sure

----------


## Suzi

Babe, you deserve better than that. What is it you want out of it all?

----------


## TiffanyyO

well i thought he was the one i was going to marry. i cant let go of that for some reason. people keep saying there are others out there, but when i think about being with anyone else, i get sick to my stomach

----------


## S deleted

I can totally relate to that feeling. I thought I’d met the man I would spend the rest of my life with so finding out the day before putting down a deposit for our wedding reception that he was cheating on me was like being punched in the gut or trying to breath in a vacuum. My life was turned upside down when I read the words he wrote to another woman, how he didn’t love me and was only with me because we had bought a house together. This all happened 16 yrs ago but I still remember that day like it was yesterday. I eventually got over him. It took a long time and like you the thought of being with anyone else made me feel sick but over time that changed (unfortunately my taste in men never improved lol). 

I could never love another the way I loved him and I guess I always will love him but if he were to open my door and find him on bending knee begging me to take him back I’d shut it in his face. I got over him and would never go back. We were different people back then and time is a healer. 

I think it’s unfair of your ex to keep contacting you. He chose to walk away and yes maybe he made a mistake but he shouldn’t keep torturing you. You need to stay strong and ignore his messages cos it’s only gonna keep dragging you back in and hurting you again and again.

----------


## Paula

> well i thought he was the one i was going to marry. i cant let go of that for some reason. people keep saying there are others out there, but when i think about being with anyone else, i get sick to my stomach


Well I did marry that one and he left me for someone else when our baby was 6 months old. I was head over heels in Love with him and was truly broken. I was a divorced, single parent before I was 25. But (and I know this is a cliche) time really is a healer. I got over him, fell in love with my soulmate and have now been married 16 years, we have another daughter and I feel truly blessed.

It wont be overnight but you will get over him you just need to be kind to yourself right now

----------

S deleted (28-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

I've had a "That one" too - who then wasn't nice to me and then I found him engaged in "adult activity" with several of our friends...... I felt my world come crashing down and suffocating me and the huge emptiness.... I didn't think I'd ever get over him. And like you I had texts asking me to meet up but he only wanted one thing - and that certainly wasn't commitment.
Fast forward a few years I found someone else who I would have given up everything to be with, but they went over to San Fransisco for a job and I was meant to join them later, but that wasn't to be.. 
Fast forward again and I met Marc. I definitely wasn't going to fall in love with him, we were just mates... We've been together ever since and I never dreamed I'd be with someone for this long! (19 years this year!)

----------


## TiffanyyO

wow you ladies have no idea how much your words mean to me and how its helped me today. Knowing you have all moved on from this and are now happy  :):  makes me smile and makes me have some hope for the future. xoxoxo thank you all so much

----------

Paula (28-01-18),Suzi (28-01-18)

----------


## Suzi

Glad to have helped!

----------



----------


## TiffanyyO

LINK REMOVED BY Suzi
new post and a shout out

----------


## Suzi

I've removed your link as you mention another forum for depression, and tbh that seems a bit rude and just like free publicity...

----------


## TiffanyyO

sorry girl, my bad

----------


## Suzi

No problem  :O:

----------


## TiffanyyO

> No problem


okie dokie  :=(:  wont happen again xo

----------


## Suzi

Chill, it's fine  :O:

----------

